# Seiko 6139-7060 Chronograph Hand Not Resetting



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

My birth year watch, a 1977 Seiko 6139-7060 which I've had for about a year has always worked perfectly. A couple of months ago however, I noticed the chronograph hand no longer resets to zero, it runs fine, starts and stops OK, but when you reset it the minute counter at the 6 o'clock position resets to zero, but the central chreonograph hand for the seconds resets to 2 seconds past the zero/12 o'clock position.

Is this a known thing for this model at all with an easy fix, or (and I suspect is more likely the case) does it need tinkering with and adjusting inside?

If its an adjustment/service that's needed to get it running properly again, do you have any idea how much that would cost?

Here's a couple of pictures of the watch....

Where the chrono hand resets to:










Model number on caseback:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Does it not just need calibrating? Pull the crown out and click the chrono hand round using the pusher until it's back at 12?

Kev


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I believe that it is a mechanical chrono (not a quartz?), so the hand may need removing and replacing in the correct position when it has been reset. They have been known to slip during snap back.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I believe that it is a mechanical chrono (not a quartz?), so the hand may need removing and replacing in the correct position when it has been reset. They have been known to slip during snap back.


Have to agree with Mike, Kev....the 6139 is an automatic movement (as used in the 'Pogue'...et al), not a quartz. Either the hand has slipped on its spindle, or the sprocket has jumped inside the movement. I think a service may be required.


----------



## Mr Bee (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, to confirm, yes it is an automatic not a quartz movement. Looks like I'll have to see about a service then.......... more money


----------

